# Horus Heresy: The Eagle's Talon (MP3)



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

*The Story*:
_The ravaged world of Tallarn now plays host to the greatest armoured conflict in the history of mankind, with the bitter and vengeful Iron Warriors leading warhosts of tanks and Titans across the befouled plains. In desperation, a covert team of Imperial Fists resort to seemingly unthinkable measures in order to regain the upper hand - but will their mission to seize the macro-transporter Eagle's Talon ensure victory, or merely spell doom for their loyal allies on the surface below?_
*Listen to it because*:
_This audio recreates a tense boarding action via a series of linked 'found extracts' of Imperial Fists vox-communications. This unique take on the Black Library audio drama makes for a immersive and gripping listen._

So an expansion on the Tallarn-conflict with John French who appears to have taken upon himself to write about the Imperial Fists once more.


----------

